# GT: Preseason Game 6: Clippers vs. Mavs 10/23



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Sun Oct 23 4:30pm </center>


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hope we have our starting line-up out there, even those with 'tweaks' (Kaman, Corey), but I know that's asking too much. But I sure would like to know how they play together.

Damn. _*(But, I'm not worried )*_


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Look for Dunleavy to play the second unit more.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

will this game be broadcast on TV?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i hope its on tv but highly doubt it

prediction: Mavs win 91-79 as Dunleavy doesn't choose to play Brand/Cat/Cass as much and Mavs have Dirk in for 26 minutes


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

shaunliv said:


> will this game be broadcast on TV?


According to today's LA Times it should be on FSW2 at 4:30... i'm really looking forward to seeing this clippers team in action.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

M-Blade said:


> According to today's LA Times it should be on FSW2 at 4:30... i'm really looking forward to seeing this clippers team in action.



I didn't see it in the LA times article, where is at?


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

It's on the second page of the sports section where it has a calendar for all the week's games for the LA teams. Under the Dallas game it says FSNW2 4:30.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

M-Blade said:


> It's on the second page of the sports section where it has a calendar for all the week's games for the LA teams. Under the Dallas game it says FSNW2 4:30.



Oh you are talking about the actual paper, I was thinking of the internet version of the paper, my mistake. Cool that the game will be shown.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Notes about the game:
Maggette didn't make the trip because of his hamstring
Cassell _might_ not make the trip, guessing he might not play either if he does make the trip.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

M-Blade said:


> It's on the second page of the sports section where it has a calendar for all the week's games for the LA teams. Under the Dallas game it says FSNW2 4:30.


Are you sure its on tv? I looked at my DirecTv guide it says that horse racing is on at that time.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Well, my experience has been that when it comes to sports, cable stations always make last minute changes. And, with all the talk about the Clippers, Fox could have made a decision to televise the game.

The Times paper schedule would be the most up to date. I'll be looking to see @ 4:30.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> i hope its on tv but highly doubt it
> 
> prediction: Mavs win 91-79 as Dunleavy doesn't choose to play Brand/Cat/Cass as much and Mavs have Dirk in for 26 minutes


Oh ... I agree "q". And, in light of injury reports ... the Clippers CANNOT AFFORD risk injury to anyone so Dunleavy will give them limited playing time.

Since we won't be playing to win ... maybe now is NOT the time to televise our game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=209499


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

i only have fsnwest, in the nba league pass it doesn't say anything. o well ill just probably listen to it.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Are you sure its on tv? I looked at my DirecTv guide it says that horse racing is on at that time.


same here but on the clippers home page

their first tv game wont be on for a while


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Are you sure its on tv? I looked at my DirecTv guide it says that horse racing is on at that time.


Looked at today's LA times and it says the game isn't on TV... i guess yesterday's clipper schedule in the times was just a misprint then. what a shame.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

M-Blade said:


> Looked at today's LA times and it says the game isn't on TV... i guess yesterday's clipper schedule in the times was just a misprint then. what a shame.


Damn I was hoping my DirecTv was wrong. Oh well. I guess I will have to watch the World Series now.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Goldwire WILL play.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell is starting, which is good. Kaman is not playing nor is Maggette.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

And ... the best thing about that is Cassell's MRI was negative.

He's just old and not use to the little aches and pains ... he'll be OK, just wants to be cautious.


I had forgotten that Doug Christie plays for the Mavs ... I like that guy.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> And ... the best thing about that is Cassell's MRI was negative.
> 
> He's just old and not use to the little aches and pains ... he'll be OK, just wants to be cautious.
> 
> ...


I like Mrs. Christie better. She attacked Rick Fox with her purse. What a woman!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox is staring at center, that is good. Brand with an easy bucket right off the bat.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell scores from Mobley.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sweet block by Brand.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

After a good start by both teams, they both are now missing shots. Sounds a little sloppy. Although, Brand, Wilcox are contesting everything. Even Cassell blocked a shot and asked Ralph and Mike if they saw his blocked shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The radio broadcast is delayed, the yahoo boxscore is predicting the future.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> After a good start by both teams, they both are now missing shots. Sounds a little sloppy. Although, Brand, Wilcox are contesting everything. Even Cassell blocked a shot and asked Ralph and Mike if they saw his blocked shot.



I think you radio feed is faster mine, are you listening to the radio or internet?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> I think you radio feed is faster mine, are you listening to the radio or internet?



Radio ... 12/6 Clippers


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I just changed to the nba.com audio it is close to 15 secs faster than the 1150am online audio.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Just like that the CLippers are up 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell drains a jumper with Terry in his face.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

McCarty and Singleton in.

Now 14/12 --- Clippers.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Mobley's shot not falling. Cassell keeps giving the ball to him, but he lost the ball. Now jump ball between Cassell and Harris (6'3 vs 6'2)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell gets the ball poked away from Dirk but hustles back to force a jump ball with Harris.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with a sweet touch pass to Mobley.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

lol
The refs gave the ball to the Mavs after the Clippers made the timeout but it was corrected.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Sounds like a sloppy game, but part of that could be because Elton is contesting everything.

Van Horn, of Dallas, is being Van Horn. Dirk scores.

Quarter ends ... dominated by Clippers, but Mavs lead 17/16.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk makes a 3 toward the end of the quarter and the Clippers are down 16-17. Pretty ugly game from the FG%'s: Clippers 30%, Mavs 30%. :dead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

From the sounds of the game after the first quarter, Brand is every where defensively. He already has 5 rebounds and 3 blocks. Cassell started off hot again, 6 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists and 2 blocks.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey Weasel ... this is hard for me. I'll let you lead and chime in when I get excited.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good basket by Wilcox over Horn to end the scoring drought. Singleton picks up his 2nd foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Hey Weasel ... this is hard for me. I'll let you lead and chime in when I get excited.



Help whenever you can, it is all good.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> From the sounds of the game after the first quarter, Brand is every where defensively. He already has 5 rebounds and 3 blocks. Cassell started off hot again, 6 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists and 2 blocks.


Yeah, but where is Mobley? Sam kept trying to get him in the game, but his shot hasn't been there. That could be because of the games he's sat out, hopefully.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing showing his long range once again today.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now Mobley makes a big 3 pointer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton just screwed himself for the rest of the game picking up his 4th foul and White comes in.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm multi-tasking:

Listening to Clippers
Watching World Series
Preparing to vote (absentee)
Still beaming from Raider's win

Singleton has 4 fouls

Wilcox still in, misses turnout shot, taken by Ross, back to Wilcox, out to Ewing, Wilcox lost rebound --- back to Ewing to the basket score and fouled.

Clips up by 2, 27/15


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox gets an offensive rebound but gets stuffed on the put back. Ewing gets the ball after the Mavs miss and gets fouled and makes the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing with another basket from the quick pass from White?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

White with the offensive rebound and the basket. Foul on McCarthy on Terry.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with a monster block on Terry, sounded very nice.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

White with a "ugly" shot but it banks in, Diop with the basket on the other end, Mavs up 2, 35-33.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mavs are playing well and are up 6 while the Clippers are playing sloppy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:
Clippers 41
Mavs 33

Clippers needed some leadership in end of the quarter. They need Cassell in there.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Christie having a good offensive game, which helped put the Mavs up at the half.

Guess Goldwire will play in the second half.

Chris is getting some good playing time. He should have no excuse when the season starts of being out of sync. He really needs this time to get back where he was when he started last year. This time, though, he KNOWS he's a part of the second unit.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmm ... interesting ... I didn't hear that, but Mobley is leading the team w/rebounds? @ 4. Is that true? If so, that' a good thing because he couldn't score so he was doing other things.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

What if Ewing becomes like Dwayne Wade? I mean Wade was a shooting gaurd turned point.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

45/42, Mavs

Clippers coming back from being down by 10 at the beginning of the 3rd. I'm liking the way we come from behind to challenge for the lead instead of just giving up, like we've done in the past.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Clippers lead ..49/45

Wilcox making ppower rebounds ... Cassell's shots are landing and he's all over the place ... Cassell hit again, Mavs call timeout. They are in shock at Clippers come back 8 of 11 shots!!! 

Wow ... message sent ... WE WILL COME TO PLAY WITH WHAT/WHO WE HAVE.


51/47 --- Clippers


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am back from eating, I guess I missed out on a good quarter so far.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good idea to foul from Cassell.

Errr another quick foul........


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Wilcox just getting his 1st foul, even with the aggressive rebounding he's been playing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell goes to the line with a good drive.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with a sweet block with the left hand!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

And now Brand with another block and with the bucket.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Mike just said Marko is injured in Minnesota.

Q Ross is blocking shots all over the place. Brand is rebounding ... boys are playing some ball. Ross taken down and now up to make free-throw.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Mike just said Marko is injured in Minnesota.



Again? Damn...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Kinda quiet in the arena ... they're all in shock at the way the Clippers are playing.

This AIN'T your old Clippers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand splits the double team and makes a pro move for the bucket.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

60/49 Clippers ...

now 60/51 - Clippers. on basket by Howard with a possible 'And 1' to come.

Dirk cannot keep up with Brand, who was spinning and making his basket before Howard got a turnover.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

:banana: Woot


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Again? Damn...


They didn't elaborate but did say, "Sam says he's in the best shape of his career."

TRANSLATION --- WE got the better of that trade; told you so.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Kinda quiet in the arena ... they're all in shock at the way the Clippers are playing.
> 
> This AIN'T your old Clippers.


For real... i'm loving every second of this 3rd quarter performance. If the Clips can pull this off during the regular season we will see plenty of basketball analysts eating their words.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

M-Blade said:


> For real... i'm loving every second of this 3rd quarter performance. If the Clips can pull this off during the regular season we will see plenty of basketball analysts eating their words.


It'd be great if we can send angry letters after they start praising the Clippers about how they said "it's the clippers"


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sweet pass from Ewing to McCarty for the bucket.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah ... that would be nice. But, even better if we can just embarrass them with our play.

Kinda like when they were calling the Lakers winners with Detroit leading 3-1 in the Finals. They will do the same thing with us ... we will have to FORCE them into submitting that we have arrive.

I will love it when they start eating crow.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley steals the ball and goes in for the nice bucket.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

And get this ... just like last year ... we're doing it WITHOUT our core team. Mobley hasn't even showed up offensively the way I expected him to.*

Brand ends the 3rd with a monster bucket.

* You know what this means? Teams won't know WHO to prepare to stop. On any given night, any Clipper can kill them. :banana: Don't think I've ever used that banana before.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand dunks the ball with little time left.

End of 3rd:
Clippers 70
Mavs 58

Clippers scored 37 in the quarter!


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok... now we get to see if the Clips can put this one away as early as possible in the 4th quarter and not let the opposition back as they did frequently during last season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mavs announcers are expressing Ross' great defense.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Defensive 3 on the Mavs, Mobley makes the FT.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

M-Blade said:


> Ok... now we get to see if the Clips can put this one away as early as possible in the 4th quarter and not let the opposition back as they did frequently during last season.


You're right ... which is supposedly why we have Cuttino and Sam, to prevent that from happening.

And Cuttino just hit a 3 --- JUST LIKE WE EXPECT FROM HIM AT THIS POINT IN THE GAME.

Wilcox is still playin his come.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley for 3!!!
Clips up 12.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now Ewing showing off his 3 point range.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Ewing for 3


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

79/55 --- Clipps

Mike & Ralph commenting of Ewing's poise out there. Guess, he's not going to relinquish his backup spot to Goldwire!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Now Ewing showing off his 3 point range.


BINGO! :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton is finally back in the game after picking up 4 fouls in 8 minutes.

Cassell gets fouled and will be shooting FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell grabs the loose ball and hits a 15 footer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox with an impressive rebound skying hight to get it.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Wilcox has 10 rebounds and 4 pts.

Still hustling. He has to feel good about his efforts.

Clippers up by 14 at this time out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with a pump, gets fouled, and banks it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think Mobley and Wilcox just connected for an Ally-Oopp


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Man Wilcox likes these 4th quarters, he scores with a finger roll.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

92/77 -- Clipps

2:30 to go in the game.

Brand with 10 rebounds 19 pts. missed basket, but fouled.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Man Wilcox likes these 4th quarters, he scores with a finger roll.


THIS is the Chris we know from last year. THIS is the Chris that Dunleavy knew was there. THIS is the Chris we need. THIS is the Chris that now understands his role and will bring this same game to the second unit.

I'm happy for him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing goes to the hole and makes it. 
Korolev is in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, Ewing is having one good game with another 3, he is up to 16 points.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

The Clippers are the only team to beat Dallas this pre-season, AND Dallas has it's complete team.

NOw Mike says both teams are 4-2. I need to 'see' the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Awk, Korolev got stuffed by Mbenga on a spin move.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Well McCarty just held the ball ... no need to run up the score ... 99/80 I think

Good game calling, Guys.

Wow ... Cuttino had 21 pts. Sure didn't sound like the way the game was called. I'll be so happy when I can actually see the game.

Off to watch Mike Jordan on '60 Minutes'.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 99
Mavs 80

Mobley- 21 points, 7 assists, 6 rebounds
Brand- 21 points, 5 blocks, 3 steals, 8 rebounds
Ewing- 16 points, 7-11 from field, 4 assists
Cassell- 21 points, 2 blocks, 4 assists, 4 rebounds
Wilcox- 6 points, 10 rebounds


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Great stat lines there... I was exceptionally impressed by Ewing's performance... plus it was nice to see Mobely go 4 for 5 from 3-point territory.
I'm really pumped right now for the regular season to begin even with Livingston sidelined.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

.357 finally reloaded


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

:clap: great game, i was happy how qross and wilcox played both seemed very active. i also heard that the clippers only had 8 turnovers. :clap: if shaun needs to be out to get 100% ready, i think with how ewing and sam are playing i think we could stand around .500. however he is ready for the season opener ill be thrided.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The Clippers are not only the team that beat Dallas in the pre-season, but they are also the only team to beat Dallas twice.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

4 players in double digits, and three of them with 21 points.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I seriously think Cassell is the Clippers x-factor, in 24 minutes he put up great numbers. Also when he is out the Clippers suffer, ala the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Weasel said:


> I seriously think Cassell is the Clippers x-factor, in 24 minutes he put up great numbers. Also when he is out the Clippers suffer, ala the 2nd quarter.


Ewing is good too... I don't think the Clippers need Anthony Goldwire, I mean, if Ewing plays like this all season, he could very well be the starting point guard, that is if he continues to get better.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

add me to the Daniel Ewing fan club!!!

and i think that Ewing and Mobley will both be put in together, since Ewing isnt a natural PG he will struggle, and Mobley has the handles to help him out


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

True, but Ewing is listed as 6'3-6'4, so he's not that short for a SG.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i still say ewing would be a top 15 pick if he was 2 inches taller. but unfortunately at his size he almost has to be primarily a PG, which he is not yet ready for at this level. I think a ewing livingston lineup at times if livvy gets healthy would be effective.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

wow i was looking thru the box score and as a team we had 10 blocks . . . 5 going to elton as ross and cass had 2 each and mccarty had one . . also Brand had 3 steals . . . . . i know its the preseason, but the way we play on the road and how our shooting touch has improved . . . . the most overlooked part IS the defense prolly


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Elton got 5 blocks? And 3 steals... damn. If he could do that all season, let's just chant MVP until people notice.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Everyone is in love with Ewing now. Never doubt a player from Duke. Like I said on draft day Ewing would be a solid pick. Im the only one on this board who liked the pick. You gotta believe!!!


----------

